# 100% VG Liquid , questions , experiences ?



## hyphen (31/10/15)

Ola Forum !

I think after 3 years of vaping , PG isn't agreeing with me so much anymore.
I just wanted to know if anyone has experience using 100% VG juices and the pro's and con's thereof .

Is it worth ordering 100% VG Juice from somebody , or are the margins so close with the flavour + nicotine that I might as well just get a common "max" VG liquid available. Basically what Im saying is when you ask for 100% VG liquid , how close do they actually get with that % ?

If you have experience with this stuff , who's the boss locally with regards to a 100% VG mix ?
Also just trying my luck if anyone has any 100% VG available like today in Cape Town , lol . 

Thanks


----------



## stevie g (31/10/15)

Can't answer most of your questions but I find 100% VG does not wick well in any tank it's more of a dripper juice.


----------



## Silver (31/10/15)

Hi @hyphen

As far as i understand, most of the flavours used to make the juices are PG based. So even if the juice maker uses all VG as the base, the PG flavour (say at 10% for example) will lead to it only being 90% VG
I think the PG free juices use VG based flavours but I am not sure how many of these are available. The ones we get here from the DIY retailers are mostly PG based.

As far as max VG juices, I dont like them. For me they produce lower throat hit (i prefer more TH) and their flavour is normally more muted unless the maker has upped the flavour. I also have found I get more dry hits on my setups with the higher VG juices.

Perhaps some of the juice experts can chime in here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (31/10/15)

@hyphen

I have also moved this thread to "who has stock" so the retailers can assist you and talk about specific products if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (31/10/15)

Ripe Vapes have Coconut Thai @ 100% VG available from Sir Vape. Milkman and Churrios from Vape Mob are 99% VG. One is able to thin out a thick juice with distilled water. 

Max Vg is a bit misleading as a Max VG juice could in fact have 20% or more flavour concentrate in it. Max Vg simply means there is no additional PG added to the recipe besides the flavour concentrates based in PG. Best thing for you to do is DIY. I personally vape 95% Vg juice with 5% flavouring. If you want some recipes PM me


----------



## hyphen (31/10/15)

Thanks for all the info so far guys


----------



## hyphen (31/10/15)

@Vapington Thanks for the info , I saw that Milkman is an option , but I can't have a R300 juice as an ADV , those are more for treats , lol ...


----------



## Tom (31/10/15)

I use liquids that are as high as possible in VG content...and use it always in a tank. Its never been an issue in the FeV RTA, I could imagine that a problem in other tanks.


----------

